# Fins braid



## cwright15

Trying to decide what braid I should get for my new Chronarch. I was wanting to try out fins but talked to some guys at Hook Spit and they suggested I go with power pro over fins. Has anybody had any problems using fins?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Fins*

Fins have been the Actual manufacturer of A lot of your Major Braid Brands on the Market..Good Stuff no doubt.


----------



## boss11

I'll take FINS Windtamer over PowerPro any day!

I have numerous breaks in the line with PowerPro but never with FINS. FINS is also much smoother to cast in my opinion and is the top-notch line out there. I have 20lb and 30lb FINS Windtamer on ALL my reels!

Go with FINS. You will not be disapointed!


----------



## mysteryfisherman

I can't speak to the quality of FINS as I have never used it. But, I have been using nothing but power pro for three years and have had literally no reason to look for something else. 30#, 50#, and 80#; all solid.


----------



## Buddyc

Fins is the best and only one i use now


----------



## colbyntx

I don't like the feel of the Fins Windtamer. Good line but to stiff for my liking. I use PowerPro SS8 & Sufix 832 until I tried the Fins XS. The XS is the smoothest casting braid I have ever thrown. Now all my spooled reels are being switched to Fins XS as it's time for a line change.


----------



## Court

Nothing but Fins


----------



## SeaY'all

fins windtamer is all I use


----------



## Txredfish

Fins Windtamer all the way. I tried Power Pro and Suffix. I threw away too much line.
It can get expensive on one trip with the twisting and wind knots that I had on Power Pro. Suffix was a little better. But the Fins I have on my spinning reels for about a year and no problems.


----------



## jrb007

Have tried many different types, and FINS windtammer or xs is what I prefer on all my reels from 20 lb- 100 lb


----------



## Makomyday220f

Fins for sure a lot less mystery breaks than power pro is my experience it's good stuff.


----------



## fishingtwo

If I ever go back to braid it will be with fins. Have several buddies that swear by it.


----------



## blueaddiction

I love my FINS braid. Windtamer is awesome. I got to try XS braid after picking it up at the Fishing Show back in March. I love it because of how smooth it is. My only complaint is that I did have some mystery breaks. At first I thought it was just my knot but after retrieve 2 lures I lost i realized it was the line breaking. Guess I just had a bad batch..... Nonetheless give it a test run, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## colbyntx

blueaddiction said:


> I love my FINS braid. Windtamer is awesome. I got to try XS braid after picking it up at the Fishing Show back in March. I love it because of how smooth it is. My only complaint is that I did have some mystery breaks. At first I thought it was just my knot but after retrieve 2 lures I lost i realized it was the line breaking. Guess I just had a bad batch..... Nonetheless give it a test run, you will not be dissappointed.


Never had a single break. Could your lure been hit by smacks? I would give Fins a buzz, I bet they will fix the issue.


----------



## blueaddiction

I was fishing a retention pond in Cypress area. lol Yea maybe I'll give them a call Monday.


----------



## colbyntx

blueaddiction said:


> I was fishing a retention pond in Cypress area. lol Yea maybe I'll give them a call Monday.


Shoot them an email. I bet they take good care of you! That's the beauty of an American company based in America.

http://www.finsfishing.com/contact.aspx


----------



## blueaddiction

I've already contacted them. We've talked back and fourth and we worked things out =)


----------



## txdukklr

i've used a ton of both my opinion

pp clean, not as stiff, casts longer, digs a little more backlashes are tougher to get out. quiet

windtamer very stiff, doesn't cast as far doesn't dig doesn't backlash as much. Very very noisy through the guides compared to pp

I throw windtamer in pink


----------



## seacer

*Where do you buy the Fins braid line around Katy area?*

Where do you buy the Fins braid line around Katy area? I see Academy, B.P and FTU don't carry the Fins brand. It comes in strange colurs , Pink, Hi Vis Yellow, really !

I guess colur doens't matter when you attach a clear leader on the braid. What colur is everyone going with?

searacer


----------



## j wadd

seacer said:


> Where do you buy the Fins braid line around Katy area? I see Academy, B.P and FTU don't carry the Fins brand. It comes in strange colurs , Pink, Hi Vis Yellow, really !
> 
> I guess colur doens't matter when you attach a clear leader on the braid. What colur is everyone going with?
> 
> searacer


 the pink is less visable in the water than any color even the original green


----------



## Highland Yak'er

seacer said:


> Where do you buy the Fins braid line around Katy area? I see Academy, B.P and FTU don't carry the Fins brand. It comes in strange colurs , Pink, Hi Vis Yellow, really !
> 
> I guess colur doens't matter when you attach a clear leader on the braid. What colur is everyone going with?
> 
> searacer


ftu carries it


----------



## efish

cwright15 said:


> Trying to decide what braid I should get for my new Chronarch. I was wanting to try out fins but talked to some guys at Hook Spit and they suggested I go with power pro over fins. Has anybody had any problems using fins?


i have been fishing with power pro and 832 suffix and i just bought the fins xs 30 lb and all i can tell you don't even think about any other line put there bud 
good luck with waterer you go with 
man that fins xs is nuts


----------



## Muddskipper

Friends don't let friends use power pro...

Seen it break to many times... Inshore and offshore... 

Iv been a suffix man for some time and have been happy.... Fins is on a bunch of reels my friends use... They seem to be happy


----------



## TroutNOut

*Ive never had an issue with Power Pro, and Ive been using it for years. Last year I decided to try a few others and this is my opinion. Power Pro is great. Fins Wind Tamer is awesome. And Suffix 832 Sucks. I use both Power Pro and Wind Tamer, depending on which one I get a good deal on.*:hairout:


----------



## Hooked on Salt

Suffix 832 has had too many breaks for no reason. I have used it on my 6500 Baitrunner in the surf, and it just breaks for no reason. Thought maybe it was a bad batch and tried another spool the next year. Same thing. It seems not to store as well, and I do wash my reels and line and use Reel Ease before putting them up. 

On my casting rods and my smaller spinning tackle I have used Fins XS, Windtamer, and PP Slick 8. XS is really limp and cast well, and so does the PP Slick 8. The Windtamer is a little stiffer, and does not cast as far, but does work well in less ideal conditions. I lean toward XS and PP Slick 8, but only on my first year with the Slick 8. Giving it a good spin, but Fins XS is a proven performer in my opinion.


----------



## Totally Tuna

colbyntx said:


> I don't like the feel of the Fins Windtamer. Good line but to stiff for my liking. I use PowerPro SS8 & Sufix 832 until I tried the Fins XS. The XS is the smoothest casting braid I have ever thrown. Now all my spooled reels are being switched to Fins XS as it's time for a line change.


X2

I used to use Sufix 832 until I finally ordered the Fins XS. Best I've used hands down.


----------



## linetramp

Depends on the fishing you do, but FINS "Braid in the USA" has various "Styles" of braids for all fishing applications. YOu should try it.


----------



## linetramp

Glad to hear you like the FINS "XS". It is the smoothest, quietest braid on the market.


----------



## linetramp

FINS would like to thank everyone for all the positive feedback we receive on ALL our Braids. That's why we produce the various "styles" and "colors" so you can choose the right braid for your fishing application and personal preference. FINS Up!


----------



## Sisco Kid

Fins WT 30#


----------



## colbyntx

linetramp said:


> Depends on the fishing you do, but FINS "Braid in the USA" has various "Styles" of braids for all fishing applications. YOu should try it.


True dat! The Windtamer is great for spinning reels and those who can't cast a baitcaster. The XS is for fishermen


----------



## Jean Scurtu

colbyntx said:


> True dat! The Windtamer is great for spinning reels and those who can't cast a baitcaster. The XS is for fishermen


Sorry you are wrong.The best american made braid for spinning reels is not FINS WINDTAMER,is SPDERWIRE ULTRACAST,because for the same lb. test ULTRACAST is tinnier comparative with WINDTAMER,POWER PRO,SUFIX 832 etc.

I have on my spinning reel ULTRACAST 10 years old and still very good ,just little loose some color.I am fishing with ULTRACAST +8 lb-14 lb.fluorocarbon leader and i don't need to change the graid because i don't loose braid ,just the leader.


----------



## colbyntx

Dang Jean, throw me down the stairs! lol I didn't say it was the best in the world, I just said it was great for spinners. I do not use an egg beater so I don't have a lot of say. I just know my 7 year old had Windtamer on his spinner and it works great.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

colbyntx said:


> Dang Jean, throw me down the stairs! lol I didn't say it was the best in the world, I just said it was great for spinners. I do not use an egg beater so I don't have a lot of say. I just know my 7 year old had Windtamer on his spinner and it works great.


:texasflag

Please try one time ULTRACAST ,the same lb. like WINDTAMER and tell me the difference.

If you like better braid for spinning reel look for Japanese braid like VARIVAS AVANI SEA BAS PREMIUM PE,so you can see the difference.

I was fishing for 60 years just with spinning reels and i know the best line for spinning reels is the line witch for the same lb. test have the tinnier diameter,because so you have more line on the spool,and you can cast long distance.
On the spinning reels you can use any kind of braid,but if you are looking to cast long distance is better to look for the diameter of the line...


----------



## Flats Mark

seacer said:


> Where do you buy the Fins braid line around Katy area? I see Academy, B.P and FTU don't carry the Fins brand. It comes in strange colurs , Pink, Hi Vis Yellow, really !
> 
> I guess colur doens't matter when you attach a clear leader on the braid. What colur is everyone going with?
> 
> searacer


You can also buy FINS at Dave's Tackle in Rosenberg. Dave recommends the pink color so that you can see your line above water.


----------



## RedXCross

I am not gonna start a ******* match or anything else, But do I like XS Fins , (yes) do I think it is the best I fish with NO, Sunline has been spooled on my reels for 3 days a week fishing avg. and for the last 2 years and I have not been let down yet. Reds, Bass or trout. 

There is a lot of merit on this thread. What you use has a lot to do with Confidence, a BASS pro I know gave me a spool 2 years back and I have been hooked since, in all applications, and I throw Mono quite a bit still for Cranbaits etc.


----------



## colbyntx

RedXCross said:


> I am not gonna start a ******* match or anything else, But do I like XS Fins , (yes) do I think it is the best I fish with NO, Sunline has been spooled on my reels for 3 days a week fishing avg. and for the last 2 years and I have not been let down yet. Reds, Bass or trout.
> 
> There is a lot of merit on this thread. What you use has a lot to do with Confidence, a BASS pro I know gave me a spool 2 years back and I have been hooked since, in all applications, and I throw Mono quite a bit still for Cranbaits etc.


I have never used Sunline but a lot of us try to buy American when we can. I'm sure it's good line but I support the Japanese enough with my reels. When an American reel company can match my reels I will switch. Fins has never let me down either.


----------



## RedXCross

Trust me there is a little more to life.



colbyntx said:


> I have never used Sunline but a lot of us try to buy American when we can. I'm sure it's good line but I support the Japanese enough with my reels. When an American reel company can match my reels I will switch. Fins has never let me down either.


----------



## EpicTrey

I don't know what I am doing right, but I have only had power pro break on me 1 time in a decade of fishing it.


----------

